# .htaccess einstellen für 2 einzelne gets?



## Amschti (9. März 2012)

also ich arbeite bisher immer mit diesem Code, bin kein experte im htaccess

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^([^.*]+)/([^.*]+)/([^.*]+)/([^.*]+).html$ index.php?action=$1&id_stream=$2&titel=$3&ftitel=$4  [QSA]

RewriteRule ^([^.*]+)/([^.*]+)/([^.*]+).html$ index.php?action=$1&id_stream=$2&titel=$3 [QSA]

RewriteRule ^([^.*]+)/([^.*]+).html$ index.php?action=$1&id_stream=$2 [QSA]

RewriteRule ^([^.*]+).html$ index.php?action=$1 [QSA]


RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
```

jedoch will ich jetzt einen mit anderen get parametern einbauen auf der gleichen seite, wie stelle ich das an ohne das diese in konflikt mit action kommt?


----------

